# Just When I Thought Id Seen It All..........................



## 101411 (Oct 15, 2006)

Yupp I thought id seen it all until a very nice person sent me this link as a possible thought for the next RV 8O

http://www.terrawind.com/terrawind.htm

Comments please!!!

Dazzer


----------



## CLS (Jul 25, 2005)

Imagine no more queues at Dover port :wink:


----------



## 101368 (Oct 12, 2006)

qe2 said:


> Imagine no more queues at Dover port :wink:


Unfortunately it's only rated for inland waterways. So not terribly useful in Europe.


----------



## Bikerbabewing (Feb 22, 2007)

What on earth will they think of next 8O 8O 

IMHO i think it's just a tad over the top :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## CatherineandSteve (Dec 20, 2005)

Nice and easy for emptying your grey water tanks :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Steve.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

*Re: Just When I Thought Id Seen It All......................*

Does it come with a *very* long leccy lead then? 8O

Dougie.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

3000 trips to France and it pays for it self. Bargain. Washing it will be a doddle. Traffic jams are a thing of the past. Only downside, is the length of my driveway otherwise I would have one. 8) And towing a smartcar will be a bit iffy. 8O


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*What next!*

 
like it, but are there any aires on waterways?
saluti,
eddied


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

It's the width problem and height issue again, gonna cause problems on a lot of canals.

Anyway where do you hang your fenders?



Andrew


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

I wonder how much a damp test would be :wink:


----------



## MicknPat (Jul 18, 2005)

It will NEVER get pass the DVLA.


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

WOW! what will they think of next, put a larger engine in and wings and you could flap over the chanel :lol: gorgeous interior

Anne


----------

